
Show HN: Generate daily Coronavirus statistics videos (Node.js/Shotstack API) - 200_OK
https://github.com/shotstack/coronavirus-data-video-demo
======
200_OK
Hello, I'm the founder of Shotstack video editing API. I've put together this
demo to show how you can use data from a spreadsheet to generate video
statistics. I was in two minds to create something around such a tragedy but
it does effectively highlight the the urgency when you see the numbers going
up exponentially.

